# nyu undergraduate cirriculum



## ajadler (Feb 15, 2007)

what exactly is the chronological cirriculum for nyu? i'm basically asking this question for two reasons... 1) i want to know when i will have a camera in my hand, and 2) my plan is to make a thesis-like short for sundance and other festivals, to get my name out in the industry. my  main concern with nyu is that i will not know what path to take after i graduate... can anyone expand on this?


----------

